

The Mars Rover? That's Shut Down, Too - daegloe
http://wbaa.org/post/mars-rover-thats-shut-down-too

======
danneu
At least it won't go thirsty.

------
MrZongle2
NSA collection of American communications? I bet that's _not_ shut down.

